# Emigration advice



## shakermaker88 (Jun 6, 2010)

Has anyone on here moved to the US from the UK?

I studied over there during my degree for 6 months and am desperate to go back there to work for a bit. I dont have a specialist qualification (i did a straight forward business/marketing degree) and only have around 4-5 years work experience. 

Do i have any options?

Thanks for any advice


----------



## Flavour (Jun 6, 2010)

apply for jobs in the US.

failing that, get on the plane and just dont come back!


----------



## Wookey (Jun 7, 2010)

Not easy at all to do it legally, without company sponsorship.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm single.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jun 8, 2010)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I'm single.



Hmmmm


----------



## shakermaker88 (Jun 10, 2010)

Cheers, sadly i think working for a company with US offices is the best solution. Shame im woefully underqualified for any job big enough.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 11, 2010)

Hmm. I wonder if you applied to do some humanitarian work? Habitat for humanity? Greenpeace? That sort of thing...would they turn someone away just for being from outside the US?

Failing that, I am also single.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jun 11, 2010)

She's cute too!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 11, 2010)

Aw, shucks. Thanks Yuwipi. I imagine you're pretty cute yourself but I've never seen a picture.


----------



## shakermaker88 (Jun 14, 2010)

After considering all my options i think its pretty clear what i should do.

I will take both (and any other single) females on this thread (or any other thread) on a date (pending proof of their US citizenship).

Whoever wins (qualifies) gets to marry me and let me live with them (pending a VISA that allows me to work and a pre nup stating I can get out of the arrangement if i find someone of equal or greater physical attraction/income or Cardiff City reach the Premiership).

PM if interested


----------



## 1927 (Jun 15, 2010)

Easiest way is to get an entrepenuers visa. I think you need to be able to set up a business which will employ 10 US citizens or something and have a $million.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 17, 2010)

shakermaker88 said:


> After considering all my options i think its pretty clear what i should do.
> 
> I will take both (and any other single) females on this thread (or any other thread) on a date (pending proof of their US citizenship).
> 
> ...





wow, what a swell guy!


seriously though, did you like my idea about doing humanitarian work? I'm curious about the answer to that one. I suppose I could look it up myself. Though I think you will find, as my future husband, that I am very, very lazy.


----------



## Flavour (Jun 17, 2010)

Miss Caphat said:


> wow, what a swell guy!
> 
> 
> seriously though, did you like my idea about doing humanitarian work? I'm curious about the answer to that one. I suppose I could look it up myself. Though I think you will find, as my future husband, that I am very, very lazy.



woah woah woah, wait a minute.

there are single american women going on this thread? i am way ahead of shakeswhatever on the list, i've been living illegally in the US for time!

come on ladies, let the bidding begin!

(by which i mean, i will force you to outbid each other so i can have the cheapest fake marriage possible)


(real marriages available pending succesful dates and breakfast making tests)


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jun 17, 2010)

i'll do it for $50,000.


----------



## Flavour (Jun 17, 2010)

MightyAphrodite said:


> i'll do it for $50,000.



did you even read my post, dirtbread? clearly not. otherwise you would have seen the reference to BREAKFAST MAKING TESTS. we all know about your long and painful history of breakfast-related mishaps round here, and as such you are all but disqualified from consideration.














































$10,000 plus free year-long supply of tortillas? i've got a warehouse full of em


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jun 17, 2010)

well i cant resist that!!!! 


actually i know someone who married an aussie a few weeks ago for this exact reason....they paid them 16k....to each their own


----------



## Flavour (Jun 17, 2010)

16,000 !!! jesus christ

gutted if they fail the green card interview


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Jun 17, 2010)

Virtually all nationalities are allowed to enter the green card lottery. UK citizens are one of the few that can't. What is this 'special relationship' they speak of. As far as the US is concerned we appear to be lepers.


----------



## Flavour (Jun 17, 2010)

SaskiaJayne said:


> Virtually all nationalities are allowed to enter the green card lottery. UK citizens are one of the few that can't. What is this 'special relationship' they speak of. As far as the US is concerned we appear to be lepers.



GC LOTTERY IS A FUCKING JOKE


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Jun 17, 2010)

Szare said:


> GC LOTTERY IS A FUCKING JOKE


 Well it is for us Brits because we can't even enter. I don't think the yanks even like us, the only thing we have in common is the language.


----------



## Flavour (Jun 17, 2010)

forget 1776 at your peril in Washington DC


----------



## 1927 (Jun 17, 2010)

SaskiaJayne said:


> Virtually all nationalities are allowed to enter the green card lottery. UK citizens are one of the few that can't. What is this 'special relationship' they speak of. As far as the US is concerned we appear to be lepers.



Northern Ireland bizarrely exempt and they can enter.


----------



## mhendo (Jun 19, 2010)

SaskiaJayne said:


> Virtually all nationalities are allowed to enter the green card lottery. UK citizens are one of the few that can't. What is this 'special relationship' they speak of. As far as the US is concerned we appear to be lepers.


If you actually understood the conditions of the Green Card Lottery, you would realize that the UK's ineligibility is precisely because so many UK citizens immigrate to the United States under normal channels. Did you know that the real name of the lottery is the Diversity Visa lottery? It's really a bit of a stretch to argue that adding more Brits contributes in a meaningful way to US diversity.

If you look at the instructions, you'll see that the UK's ineligibility has nothing to do with being "lepers" or some other similar stupid complaint. The UK, like a bunch of other countries, has sent more than 50,000 immigrants to the United States over the past 5 years, which makes it ineligible for the lottery. In fact, a key reason for the UK's status is precisely that lots of UK folk move to the US on family or employment-related visas. If you want to whine about your Green Card Lottery exclusion, blame all the Brits with US relatives who sponsor them, and all the companies who sponsor UK citizens to work in America.

The other countries currently ineligible include Brazil, Canada, China (mainland-born), Colombia, Dominican Republic, Ecuador, El Salvador, Guatemala, Haiti, India, Jamaica, Mexico, Pakistan, Peru, Philippines, Poland, South Korea.

I can't explain the Northern Ireland exemption; i assume it's probably due to some lobbying from the large Irish contingent in the US. America certainly doesn't need more Irish for its diversity, either.


----------



## shakermaker88 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have friends i met at Uni who are coming over to the UK without any hassel and getting work/visas effortlessly (as long as they have like £2k in their bank accounts). Shame there's not some leverage.

I actually wrote to Obama. I asked for a visa or a badge. And i got NEITHER. F*ck America (i hope this doesnt turn up on any Republican filter searches. If so. I LOVE AMERICA AND FREEDOM IN GENERAL. GO RED SOCKS!!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2010)

shakermaker88 said:


> I have friends i met at Uni who are coming over to the UK without any hassel and getting work/visas effortlessly (as long as they have like £2k in their bank accounts). Shame there's not some leverage.
> 
> I actually wrote to Obama. I asked for a visa or a badge. And i got NEITHER. F*ck America (i hope this doesnt turn up on any Republican filter searches. If so. I LOVE AMERICA AND FREEDOM IN GENERAL. GO RED SOCKS!!



SOX!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jun 21, 2010)

Szare said:


> i've been living illegally in the US for time!



This may be your best shot.  Just come illegally and wait for the inevitable illegal immigrant amnesty.  They have one about every 10 years.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jun 21, 2010)

shakermaker88 said:


> After considering all my options i think its pretty clear what i should do.
> 
> I will take both (and any other single) females on this thread (or any other thread) on a date (pending proof of their US citizenship).
> 
> ...



As tempting as that sounds, I think I'll pass.   I don't think my poor maiden heart could take that much romancin'.


----------



## Flavour (Jun 23, 2010)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> This may be your best shot.  Just come illegally and wait for the inevitable illegal immigrant amnesty.  They have one about every 10 years.



tempting but also very risky  wanna get hitched?


----------



## flypanam (Jun 23, 2010)

So is it easy to get work as an illegal? Been thinking of upping sticks for a while and like Nu York...


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jun 23, 2010)

Szare said:


> tempting but also very risky  wanna get hitched?


----------



## mhendo (Jun 23, 2010)

flypanam said:


> So is it easy to get work as an illegal? Been thinking of upping sticks for a while and like Nu York...


Depends what you are willing to do, and what the economic situation is like.

Right now, unemployment rates are high all across the United States, and even New York has felt the pinch. If you know someone who can hook you up with bar work or waitering or construction, you might be OK, but most employers have plenty of local, legal applicants to choose from right now.

Also, what sort of living conditions are you willing to tolerate? New York is expensive, and someone who employs you under the table is unlikely to be offering high rates of pay, let alone things like health insurance. Are you willing to live with ten other illegal workers in a two-bedroom apartment way out in Brooklyn or New Jersey, which is what some illegal workers from Central and South America do?


----------



## Flavour (Jun 24, 2010)

flypanam said:


> So is it easy to get work as an illegal? Been thinking of upping sticks for a while and like Nu York...



no but its possible. smattering of spanish helps


----------



## Flavour (Jun 24, 2010)

MightyAphrodite said:


>



don't be giving me the three-smiley disapproval treatment MA my offer is on the table, on a nice plate, with iced water and if you wanna see the dessert menu you only need ask


----------



## flypanam (Jun 24, 2010)

I know people who owns bars and have recording studios etc. The accomodation thing would put me off. I don't mind sharing with people but 6 or more...


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jun 24, 2010)

Szare said:


> don't be giving me the three-smiley disapproval treatment MA my offer is on the table, on a nice plate, with iced water and if you wanna see the dessert menu you only need ask






Let's do this thing. Urbans 1st arranged marriage..


trail-blazing mavericks are we. 


show me the menu


----------



## Flavour (Jun 26, 2010)

what state are you in anyway am i gonna have to go on a massive mission? i'm not sure we would pass the 'is this a real marriage' grilling from the USCIS  unless you said i was like the real father of your kids or sumfink


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 6, 2010)

Have you ever thought about joining the US military?

http://usmilitary.about.com/od/theorderlyroom/a/citizenship.htm


----------



## Flavour (Jul 7, 2010)

no yuwipi woman, i have not


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 7, 2010)

Szare said:


> no yuwipi woman, i have not



It would be less hazardous than marrying me.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 7, 2010)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Have you ever thought about joining the US military?
> 
> http://usmilitary.about.com/od/theorderlyroom/a/citizenship.htm



But wouldnt he have to legally resident in USA in order to join rather defeating the object!


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 7, 2010)

1927 said:


> But wouldnt he have to legally resident in USA in order to join rather defeating the object!



I didn't seriously consider it an option for anyone on this board.  I put it up for the "" factor.


----------



## Flavour (Jul 8, 2010)

God-damn you Yuwipi Woman. Wanting to send me off to the Ghanistan before we've even tied the knot 

I should like it very much if you were to apologise to me formally! Perhaps via the medium of interpretive dance


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 8, 2010)

My apologies.  That's no way to treat a fiance.


----------



## Flavour (Jul 8, 2010)

*heart melts*


----------

